# What model and year Huffy is this?



## mrak1127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm looking to ID the model and year of this Huffy: serial@ 2H787147. Guessing it may be a 72, also looking for approximate value after clean-up. I have the original seat bar.
Thanks,
Mike
View attachment 88700View attachment 88701


----------



## jd56 (Mar 18, 2013)

Based on the serial number prefix "2" indicates the year but not the decade. The style and construction of the bike is the indicator for the year on Huffys.
Being a muscle bike I,m guessing 1972. This is of course an uneducated guess. I doubt these were available in 1962. But, it does have the old school star chainring that was used before the mid to late 60's. Here is the Peter Mole introduction of the Huffy Rail or Dragster in 1962 but, wasn't produced till 1963.

http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/HuffyHistoryPage.html

And here is the Huffy history from 1968-1972...that I found

http://www.raleighronsclassics.com/HuffyHistoryPage2.html

Here are some pictures showing your bike (I think, but differnt colors) and they have the modified shamped chainring. 
This article indicates that the top crossbar shifters were outlawed in 1973 and were changed to the "lame" handlebar thumb shifter.

http://www.vintagetoyroom.com/review/may2003Review.shtml

I can't help on value though. And I'm not sure I helped you on the year either.
Nice find though.

JD

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kickback (Mar 18, 2013)

It has a BMA/6 sticker on it I think they started putting them on bikes in 1972


----------



## mrak1127 (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I saw the referenced Huffy links, and in the Raleigh Ron's classics link for 1972 it doesn't show this bike. The Dragster 3 pic looks close as far as frame(mine is shorter than the Judge or Slingshot) and fenders, but my bike has the same black striped seat as the Slingshot pictured. The flaming chainguard on my bike matches the Judge 5 also pictured. So, what do I have as far as a model name goes? Do I have a Dragster 3 made by Huffy with a Slingshot 3 seat and a Judge 5 flaming chainguard? How about calling it Judgeshot 3 or Slingjudge 3 LOL? Did Huffy swap parts and pieces like Schwinn did during manufacturing? I just picked this one up, and this bike is in pretty nice shape. It appears to be untampered with as far as someone swapping parts on it before I got it. Hmmm.
Any and all opinions welcome as far as this and value goes cause there are no comps that I can find.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Jaxon (Mar 27, 2013)

It is a 72 Huffy. The short frames don't bring as much as the longer rail framed bikes. The guard is the adjustable kind but still worth around 75 dollars. The shifter and cover another 75 maybe. The bike is worth around 100. Of course as parts it is worth more. Some people like the short frame bike though. Looks in decent shape.


----------



## how (Mar 27, 2013)

Jaxon said:


> It is a 72 Huffy. The short frames don't bring as much as the longer rail framed bikes. The guard is the adjustable kind but still worth around 75 dollars. The shifter and cover another 75 maybe. The bike is worth around 100. Of course as parts it is worth more. Some people like the short frame bike though. Looks in decent shape.




send all you have for a hundred bucks to me lol
the shifter alone is worth a hundred bucks,,I think the longer frames are more sought after.

I have a 66 Huffy rail I paid 10 bucks for,,I cant find them anywhere for under about 800 bucks..that would tell me that this 72 huffy is worth much more than a hundred bucks,,in that shape I would say 3 to 4 hundred


----------

